
Strange Loop 2011 conference has launched - puredanger
https://thestrangeloop.com/news/strange-loop-2011-launched?utm_campaign=launchHN
======
CrypticSwarm
The previous years conferences have been great! Wide range of technologies
covered. Last year Guy Steele, and Doug Crockford gave a keynotes. Among my
favorite talks last year were Nathan Marz on Cascalog, a data processing
library written in Clojure, and Ryan Dahl on NodeJS.

Just noticed that Rich Hickey is giving a keynote this year. Really excited
about this. I've watched some videos of his previous talks. He is one
intelligent guy.

~~~
ecspike
Douglas Crockford's keynote was awesome. It's up on InfoQ I believe.

~~~
puredanger
<http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Heretical-Open-Source>

------
kloncks
There should be a way to find out who on HN is attending what conference/s so
that if we end up going to the same venues, we could schedule meetups.

Anything like that exist?

~~~
puredanger
The Strange Loop site is a Rails 3 / Refinery site hosted on github at
<https://github.com/strangeloop/site>

If anyone is interested in working on features for the site, we'd be happy to
accept contributions. Google group for discussion here:
<http://groups.google.com/group/strange-loop-site-dev/>

~~~
puredanger
And I should mention that I'd happy be happy to offer a conference discount up
to a free pass in proportion for significant contributions.

------
michaelschade
I got to spend my 19th birthday at this conference last year and it was well
worth every penny (which, if you look at the reasonable prices, wasn't many).

A lot of the info is on the website, but I want to really highlight the
networking aspect. I walked out of that conference knowing so many more
people, while also strengthening existing bonds, and that single Strange Loop
experience has continued to serve me well when introducing myself to other
people who I know attended but was not able to meet while there.

In short, I highly recommend Strange Loop. Be sure to identify yourself as a
HNer, I'll try to seek anyone that does out so we can meet up.

~~~
c_t_montgomery
I just registered, and I must say I can't wait! I've heard great things, and
am looking forward to it!

------
edanm
Ahh, St. Louis. I used to live there, a long time ago (ages -11). Such a
wonderful, beautiful city. And if anyone has never been to the St. Louis Arch,
you're missing out.

~~~
Shooter
I hate St. Louis...I think I have bad memory associations with it because we
had to go there to the Children's Hospital for my sister. It is also the only
place I have ever been mugged - twice! - despite having frequently traveled to
much more dangerous places. The second mugger even took my clothing at
gunpoint. And the muggings occurred within 80 feet of the St. Louis Arch and
several cops. Don't go near the Arch around dusk. The Arch seems like a safe
place, but it is on the periphery of a more dangerous area.

------
nickik
Will there be videos? Last year there where if I remember correctly.

~~~
puredanger
Yes, there will be videos. We have not finalized any arrangement yet. Strange
Loop 2010 videos can all be found here:
<https://thestrangeloop.com/news/strange-loop-video-schedule>

------
puredanger
Site is experiencing some load at the moment if you happen to see timeouts...
;)

